# I Am Going To Bury You In A Six Foot Pine Box



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

okay maybe not but cq's casket shop was open this weekend.

i started with this:

the pouch is E.J. my prop security

progress:

my daughter helping out

finshed:



the first toepincher has no bottom and will cover me fog machine and cooler. the second has a removable lid. now we are just waiting to see what the neighborhood assocation thinks  .


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. Those look great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The do look great! Man, now I really wish I'd saved all those pallets over the years from replacing sod.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow cq...they really look good. That was a lot of work. Those props will be around for a long time. I love the way that the old pallet wood gives instant age patina to the boxes.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

cqedens137 said:


> now we are just waiting to see what the neighborhood assocation thinks  .


Ha Ha... ya i know what you mean... anyway Great Work! Good idea to hide "me" fog machine and chiller in it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nothin better than a pair of new "old" toepinchers....looks good!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW...Great job. Quick work...I really like those.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OOOH you got the good skids


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.
I see old pallets all the time and want to make coffins. I don't have a truck any longer so I have no way to get them home. ARGH!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW! Those are AWSOME!!
Nice Job!

Hey Haunted Bayou.....you could always just have the sod replaced like Ghostess and then you would have some pallets! LOL


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

beelce said:


> Wow cq...they really look good. That was a lot of work. Those props will be around for a long time. I love the way that the old pallet wood gives instant age patina to the boxes.


i liked the old look also. thats why i'm tearing the rest of the pallets apart to build fence and crosses.



slightlymad said:


> OOOH you got the good skids


my gf works at an online furniture store and they have a mountain of these things piled up out back.



Haunted Bayou said:


> Very nice.
> I see old pallets all the time and want to make coffins. I don't have a truck any longer so I have no way to get them home. ARGH!


i know what you mean. i had to borrow a trailer to haul the pallets home. and now i can't park it in the driveway because of the neighborhood assocation. i hope they don't check the backyard  .


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

There seems to be a really good used pallet market around here, so its kinda hard to get my hands on used ones that are not already busted up. I came up with a cheap alternative; I went to Lowes and bought those 1/2 X 6" replacement dogeared fence panels. They already have the "rough cut, rustic look" not to mention all of the knots, and I got a couple of 2X2's to use as the frame inside. If I recall, the fence panels sell for about $1.89 each. Just a thought...:jol:


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

A great, classic prop!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> Hey Haunted Bayou.....you could always just have the sod replaced like Ghostess and then you would have some pallets! LOL





cqdens397 said:


> i know what you mean. i had to borrow a trailer to haul the pallets home. and now i can't park it in the driveway because of the neighborhood assocation. i hope they don't check the backyard.


DOH!
_______________


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

cqedens137 said:


> i know what you mean. i had to borrow a trailer to haul the pallets home. and now i can't park it in the driveway because of the neighborhood assocation. i hope they don't check the backyard  .


You can't park a trailer in your driveway for a couple hours?? Sounds like you got some real Nazi's breathing down your back. Nice coffins, BTW...Look real solid! Something on my wish/ to do list for sure.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> You can't park a trailer in your driveway for a couple hours?? Sounds like you got some real Nazi's breathing down your back. Nice coffins, BTW...Look real solid! Something on my wish/ to do list for sure.


thats why we have nicknamed them the 'neighborhood nazi association'. i can't believe i am looking into buying a house in this neighborhood.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

ya, those look great!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

wow...great work!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice pine box! Just thought I would share a pic of mine


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pinchers there CQ---
get out of the nazihood while you still can...do not buy there..they prob will not let you set up halloween for more than one day too..
no way would I buy a house where I can't do what I want with my own yard..


great pincher also bloodhound...is there a light inside it?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

NICE. I love it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lilly said:


> great pincher also bloodhound...is there a light inside it?


 Yes I put a strobe in it


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice look! How heavy are they?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sickie, My toe pincher is awkward and diffacult to move around without a dolly as far as weight I dunno maybe 50lbs


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i want a how to, then i want to be better with power tools and more yard space.then i want a pony.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a link for How To,http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/project_coffin_2.htmlThank ScareFX and good luck


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice jobs. A great way to recycle those pallets!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice job.Hopefully I can gather up some more pallets and build one myself. I've only got two pallets now,but I'll look around for more.


----------

